# Uplink Activity for November 2013



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Welcome to November ...

*2 changes seen 11/1/13 at 2:51pm ET (v13)*

*Other Changes*
919 CW The CW 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (-01)
6342 KETD (53 HD) CASTLE ROCK, CO 119° 3sB07 (Denver) HD Denver, CO market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 53 HD Local)

8993 Channels

*45 changes seen 11/1/13 at 4:51pm ET (v15)*

*Other Changes*
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
4921 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
4925 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (6)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
305 HBOFM HBO Family 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
305 HBOFM HBO Family 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5347 UNVSN (827 HD) Univision 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5347 UNVSN (827 HD) Univision 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5348 UNIMW (831 HD) UniMás (West) 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5348 UNIMW (831 HD) UniMás (West) 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5301 BEIN (871 HD) beIN Sport 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5301 BEIN (871 HD) beIN Sport 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5324 UDEP (869 HD) Univision Deportes 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5324 UDEP (869 HD) Univision Deportes 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5349 GLVSN (833 HD) Galavision 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5349 GLVSN (833 HD) Galavision 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)

8993 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 11/4/13 at 11:27am ET (v04)*

*Channels Renamed*
842 UTLSM Utilisima renamed FOXL Fox Life (110° TP 16 SD)
842 UTLSM Utilisima renamed FOXL Fox Life (77° TP 24 SD MPEG4)
4832 UTLSM Utilisima renamed FOXL Fox Life (110° TP 16 SD Hidden)
4832 UTLSM Utilisima renamed FOXL Fox Life (77° TP 24 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9645 AMEX (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 AMEX (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8993 Channels

*1 change seen 11/4/13 at 2:51pm ET (v05)*

*Channels Renamed*
645 ALKAH Altahrir (Arabic) renamed ONTV Altahrir (Arabic) (118° TP 12 SD Hidden)

8993 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*51 changes seen 11/4/13 at 6:51pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
318 SHO-E Showtime East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
318 SHO-E Showtime East 61.5° TP 16 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
319 SHO-W Showtime West 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
319 SHO-W Showtime West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
320 SHOTO Showtime Too 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
320 SHOTO Showtime Too 61.5° TP 16 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 61.5° TP 16 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
333 FLIX Flix 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
333 FLIX Flix 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
4922 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
5516 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 129° TP 23 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 129° TP 20 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 72.7° TP 3 HD - x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (7)
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 129° TP 23 HD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (8)
310 MAX-E Cinemax East 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
310 MAX-E Cinemax East 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
311 MAX-W Cinemax West 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
311 MAX-W Cinemax West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
312 MOMAX More MAX 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
312 MOMAX More MAX 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
313 ACMAX Action Max 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
313 ACMAX Action Max 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
314 5-MAX 5 Star Max 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
314 5-MAX 5 Star Max 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
4923 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 29 HD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (6)

8993 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*12 changes seen 11/5/13 at 12:22pm ET (v14)*

*Sports Channel Changes*
566 NBA NBA League Pass moved from TP 12 to TP 17 at 119° (SD Preview)
567 NBA NBA League Pass moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 24 (SD Preview)
568 NBA NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 24 to 119° TP 18 (SD Preview)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4 Preview) Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 - EPG linked to Ch 566 on 119° TP 17 (instead of 119° TP 12)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview) Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 - EPG linked to Ch 567 on 110° TP 24 (instead of 119° TP 17)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview) Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 - EPG linked to Ch 568 on 119° TP 18 (instead of 110° TP 24)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-07 - EPG linked to Ch 9566 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 26)
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-08 - EPG linked to Ch 9567 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 129° TP 27)
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-09 - EPG linked to Ch 9568 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 26)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from TP 26 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Preview)
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from TP 27 to TP 26 at 129° (HD Preview)
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from TP 26 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Preview)

8993 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*51 changes seen 11/5/13 at 6:51pm ET (v16)*

*Other Changes*
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 61.5° TP 16 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
333 FLIX Flix 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
333 FLIX Flix 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 129° TP 23 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
327 TMC-E The Movie Channel East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
327 TMC-E The Movie Channel East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
328 TMCXE The Movie Channel Xtra East 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
328 TMCXE The Movie Channel Xtra East 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 110° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 72.7° TP 28 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
351 STRZW Starz! West 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
351 STRZW Starz! West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5546 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5546 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5574 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5574 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
350 STARZ Starz! 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
350 STARZ Starz! 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
4924 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5561 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5561 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5572 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
5572 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)

8993 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*10 changes seen 11/6/13 at 4:07am ET (v20)*

*Preview Status Change*
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 72.7° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended
9588 SUND (358 HD) Sundance 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9588 SUND (358 HD) Sundance 72.7° TP 4 HD - Preview Ended
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 110° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
4158 SUND (358 HD) Sundance 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 129° TP 29 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4158 SUND (358 HD) Sundance 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 129° TP 29 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4708 SUND Sundance 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 129° TP 29 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4708 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 129° TP 29 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)

8993 Channels

*4 changes seen 11/6/13 at 4:51am ET (v21)*

*Reference EPG Change*
4158 SUND (358 HD) Sundance 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 29)
4158 SUND (358 HD) Sundance 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 29)
4708 SUND Sundance 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 29)
4708 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9588 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 29)

8993 Channels

*101 changes seen 11/6/13 at 2:51pm ET (v25)*

*Channels Now Available*
5261 WBKB (11 HD Local) ALPENA, MI (CBS) 61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) HD Alpena, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5263 WCML (6 HD Local) ALPENA, MI (PBS) 61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) HD Alpena, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6530 WBKB2 (12 Local) ALPENA, MI (ABC) 61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) SD MPEG4 Alpena, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6532 WEYI (25 Local) SAGINAW, MI (NBC) SV* 61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) SD MPEG4 Alpena, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6533 WBKBD (13 Local) ALPENA, MI (FOX) 61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) SD MPEG4 Alpena, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5139 KJTVC (32 HD Local) LUBBOCK, TX (FOX) 61.5° 23s17 (Amarillo TX) HD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7947 KJTVC (32 Local) LUBBOCK, TX (FOX) 110° 31s26 (SE Texas) SD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5161 WDTV (5 HD Local) WESTON, WV (CBS) 61.5° 27s30 (Pittsburgh PA) HD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5162 WBOY (12 HD Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (NBC) 61.5° 27s30 (Pittsburgh PA) HD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5163 WVFX (10 HD Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (FOX) 61.5° 27s30 (Pittsburgh PA) HD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5164 WNPB (24 HD Local) MORGANTOWN, WV (PBS) 61.5° 27s30 (Pittsburgh PA) HD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7910 WBOYD (52 Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (ABC) 61.5° 27s30 (Pittsburgh PA) SD MPEG4 Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
998 BTV Business TV added to 129° TP 21 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
5186 KOMU3 (36 HD) COLUMBIA, MO (NBC) added to 61.5° 19s61 (St Louis) (HD Columbia/Jefferson City, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6465 WMDT (47 HD) SALISBURY, MD (ABC) added to 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) (HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6466 WBOC (16 HD) SALISBURY, MD (CBS) added to 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) (HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6469 WCPB (28 HD) SALISBURY, MD (PBS) added to 61.5° 25s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) (HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6470 WDPB (12 HD) SEAFORD, DE (PBS) added to 61.5° 25s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) (HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6742 WHAG (25) HAGERSTOWN, MD (NBC) SV* added to 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) (SD MPEG4 Salisbury, MD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6743 WBOCD (21) SALISBURY, MD (FOX) added to 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) (SD MPEG4 Salisbury, MD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

*Channels Moved*
9621 BTV Business TV moved from 129° TP 21 to 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) Hidden Flag Added x8C Removed

*Channels Renumbered*
9621 BTV Business TV renumbered 998 on 121° TP 15 (SD Preview)
9621 BTV Business TV renumbered 998 on 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Package Flag Change*
19281 TRBL1 119° TP 10 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:5 Channel Groups Added (9)

*Preview Status Change*
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) 118° TP 31 SD Preview
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) 119° TP 6 SD Preview
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview
9847 RAINW RAI News 24 (Italian) 118° TP 28 SD Preview
9848 RAIPR RAItalia Premium 118° TP 29 SD Preview
9849 RADIT Radio Italia 118° TP 24 Audio Preview
9850 RAD60 Radio Italia Anni 60 118° TP 28 Audio Preview
9851 RAIRD RAItalia Radio 118° TP 27 Audio Preview
9793 EURNS Euronews 118° TP 2 SD Preview
9846 MDSET Mediaset Italia 118° TP 15 SD Preview
560 NBATV NBA TV 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
560 NBATV NBA TV 61.5° TP 16 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
562 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
563 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
563 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
564 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
564 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
565 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
565 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
566 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
567 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
568 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
569 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
569 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
570 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
570 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
571 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
571 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
572 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
572 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9563 NBA (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9563 NBA (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9569 NBA (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9569 NBA (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9570 NBA (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9570 NBA (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9572 NBA (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9572 NBA (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
947 AUD20 (73 Local) Holiday 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
947 AUD20 (73 Local) Holiday 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
949 MUZK2 (74 Local) Muzak 2 (Muzak) 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
949 MUZK2 (74 Local) Muzak 2 (Muzak) 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
9428 ESQNT (115 HD) Esquire Network 110° TP 22 HD Preview
9428 ESQNT (115 HD) Esquire Network 72.7° TP 26 HD Preview
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 HD Preview
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 HD Preview
9939 TVBD TVB Drama (Chinese) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9798 TVBP TVB Pearl (Chinese) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 72.7° TP 20 HD Preview
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 HD Preview
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

*Local Channel Info Added*
5161 WDTV Market Flag: *0F29 04 11* Network Name: *cbs*
5162 WBOY Market Flag: *0F29 04 11* Network Name: *nbc*
5163 WVFX Market Flag: *0F29 04 11* Network Name: *fox*
5261 WBKB Market Flag: *0F06 00 06* Network Name: *cbs*
6530 WBKB2 Market Flag: *0F06 00 06* Network Name: *abc*
6532 WEYI Market Flag: *0F06 00 06* Network Name: *nbc*
6533 WBKBD Market Flag: *0F06 00 06* Network Name: *fox*
7910 WBOYD Market Flag: *0F29 04 11* Network Name: *abc*

*New LName/Text*
998 BTV LName: *BTV3*
9621 BTV LName: *BSN*

*Uplinks Removed*
917 BSN Busch Satellite Network removed from 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
14607 KOOD4 HAYS, KS (PBS) removed from 110° 29s29 (SC Nebraska) (OTA EPG Data)
15005 WFFF2 BURLINGTON, VT (FOX) removed from 110° 23s8 (North Maine) (OTA EPG Data)
19281 TRBL1 removed from 72.7° TP 22 (ITV)
36860 SSD removed from 129° TP 21 (DATA)

8996 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*22 changes seen 11/7/13 at 3:01am ET (v30)*

*Channels Moved*
6388 KLPA (26 HD Local) ALEXANDRIA, LA (PBS) moved from 32s15 (Dallas TX) to 22s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Alexandria, LA market Hidden)
5260 WXOW (19 HD Local) LA CROSSE, WI (ABC) moved from 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) to 119° 4sB12 (Madison) (HD La Crosse, WI market Hidden)
5261 WKBT (8 HD Local) LA CROSSE, WI (CBS) moved from 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) to 119° 4sB12 (Madison) (HD La Crosse, WI market Hidden)
5262 WEAU (13 HD Local) EAU CLAIRE, WI (NBC) moved from 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) to 119° 4sB12 (Madison) (HD La Crosse, WI market Hidden)
5263 WLAX (25 HD Local) LA CROSSE, WI (FOX) moved from 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) to 119° 4sB12 (Madison) (HD La Crosse, WI market Hidden)
5170 KTRE (9 HD Local) LUFKIN, TX (TELEMUNDO) moved from 22s15 (Dallas TX) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Tyler, TX market Hidden)

*Other Changes*
7516 WKAR (23 Local) EAST LANSING, MI (PBS) 110° 20s13 (South Michigan) SD Lansing, MI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (23-02 to 23-01)
5165 WPNE (38 HD Local) GREEN BAY, WI (ETV) 61.5° 29s31 (WI/MN/UP MI) HD Green Bay, WI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (38-02 to 38-01)

*Uplinks Removed*
14040 WTVS1 DETROIT, MI (PBS) removed from 110° 12s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14088 WHYY1 WILMINGTON, DE (PBS) removed from 110° 12s4 (WMassachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
14123 WETA1 WASHINGTON, DC (PBS) removed from 119° 5sB16 (Philadelphia) (OTA EPG Data)
14187 WMVS1 MILWAUKEE, WI (PBS) removed from 110° 4s18 (Lake Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14238 WNED1 BUFFALO, NY (PBS) removed from 110° 27s9 (NWPennsylvania) (OTA EPG Data)
14261 WPNE1 GREEN BAY, WI (ETV) removed from 110° 23s23 (Central Wisconsin) (OTA EPG Data)
14355 KYNE1 OMAHA, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 20s24 (South Iowa) (OTA EPG Data)
14416 KUON1 LINCOLN, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 27s29 (SC Nebraska) (OTA EPG Data)
14429 WKAR1 EAST LANSING, MI (PBS) removed from 110° 20s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14569 WKNO1 MEMPHIS, TN (PBS) removed from 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data)
14998 WCBD2 CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) removed from 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data)
15154 KBIN1 COUNCIL BLUFFS, IA (PBS) removed from 110° 20s24 (South Iowa) (OTA EPG Data)
15233 KGLA1 HAMMOND, LA removed from 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) (OTA EPG Data)
15246 WCVE1 RICHMOND, VA (PBS) removed from 110° 23s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data)

8982 Channels

*69 changes seen 11/7/13 at 6:13am ET (v31)*

*Uplinks Removed*
32767 WB200 removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
32767 WB200 removed from 119° TP 19 (SD Hidden)
32767 WB200 removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
32768 WBSTR removed from 110° TP 2 (SD)
32768 WBSTR removed from 119° TP 19 (SD)
32768 WBSTR removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD)

*Sports Channel Changes*
{NOT SHOWN}

8976 Channels


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey James, just got a notice that Lafayette Indiana will be going EARC for all installs that include HD locals as of 11/21. I thought that was odd since with the exception of their one actual local channel all their channels come out of Indy and Indy is WARC. So I was just wondering if you'd noticed anything in the uplinks (I try to pay attention to your reports but probably miss some here and there) that says Indy locals are going to be available EARC. Or maybe Lafayette will be getting their "locals" out of another market? I remember that earlier this year they switched them to South Bend for a little while.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WLFI HD is available on 61.5 along with the SD versions of Indianapolis stations:

*Lafayette, IN*
6-00 WRTV INDIANAPOLIS, IN (ABC) SV* - 6690 SD 110° 18s13 *A* 6690 SD 61.5° 30s55 *A*
13-00 WTHR INDIANAPOLIS, IN (NBC) SV* - 6692 SD 110° 18s13 *A* 6692 SD 61.5° 30s55 *A*
18-00 WLFI LAFAYETTE, IN (CBS) - 6691 SD 119° 1sA11 *A* 5270 *HD* 61.5° 30s55 *A*
59-00 WXIN INDIANAPOLIS, IN (FOX) SV* - 6693 SD 110° 18s13 *A* 6693 SD 61.5° 30s55 *A*
62-00 PBS PBS FEED - 6694 SD 119° 8 *A* 6694 SD 72.7° 5 *A*

As of now, only the local channel would be in HD ... not the out of market channels.
(Had they used South Bend locals they may have been able to use HDs as South Bend HD is on 61.5.)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> WLFI HD is available on 61.5 along with the SD versions of Indianapolis stations:
> 
> *Lafayette, IN*
> 6-00 WRTV INDIANAPOLIS, IN (ABC) SV* - 6690 SD 110° 18s13 *A* 6690 SD 61.5° 30s55 *A*
> ...


Interesting that they would put them on EARC when all the HD channels out of Indy are WARC. Oh well I'm sure there's a reason and it's not like Lafayette is going to be a huge priority seeing how it's one of the smallest DMA's (shouldn't even be one, but that's another discussion).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes what DISH does does not make sense ...
There are a few "out of market" stations that are delivered in HD to HD markets missing a network channel.
There are a lot of "out of market" stations that are delivered in SD despite being delivered into HD markets.
It would make sense to us outsiders to put Lafayette IN on western arc and give them the Indianapolis HD feeds.
Perhaps DISH has their reasons.


One other recent change that I missed commenting on was the move of Fox Sports 2. Yes, channel 398 was the former location of Fuel - and it seems natural that the channel move to a better number. So on October 30th DISH began the move of FS2 to ... 397. Not 151 next to Fox Sports 1, just one channel down the dial to 397. I can understand not moving it to 151 until they work out a long term carriage agreement with Fox but one channel down is annoying. TVGAM (horse racing) also moved - to 399. Perhaps after Nov 13th (the EPG listed move date for FS2) HRTV will move to 398 and channels 404 and 405 will be open to other content (RSNs?). Keep the ponies together but keep Fox Sports 1 and 2 apart?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> Sometimes what DISH does does not make sense ...
> 
> One other recent change that I missed commenting on was the move of Fox Sports 2. Yes, channel 398 was the former location of Fuel - and it seems natural that the channel move to a better number. So on October 30th DISH began the move of FS2 to ... 397. Not 151 next to Fox Sports 1, just one channel down the dial to 397. I can understand not moving it to 151 until they work out a long term carriage agreement with Fox but one channel down is annoying. TVGAM (horse racing) also moved - to 399. Perhaps after Nov 13th (the EPG listed move date for FS2) HRTV will move to 398 and channels 404 and 405 will be open to other content (RSNs?). Keep the ponies together but keep Fox Sports 1 and 2 apart?


Yeah I noticed they moved FS2 and I wondered why they even bothered, but like you said sometimes it doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 11/9/13 at 2:41pm ET (v17)*

*Other Changes*
9590 HOPR (103 HD PartTime) Hopper How To 110° TP 19 HD Free Free - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9591 instead of Independent EPG)
9590 HOPR (103 HD PartTime) Hopper How To 72.7° TP 13 HD Free Free - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9591 instead of Independent EPG)

8976 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 11/12/13 at 12:51pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
9590 HOPR (103 HD PartTime) Hopper How To 110° TP 19 HD Free Free - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9591)
9590 HOPR (103 HD PartTime) Hopper How To 72.7° TP 13 HD Free Free - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9591)

8976 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*37 changes seen 11/13/13 at 3:22pm ET (v16)*

*Channels Now Available*
5186 KOMU3 (36 HD Local) COLUMBIA, MO (NBC) 61.5° 19s61 (St Louis) HD Columbia/Jefferson City, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
525 MOVIE DISH Cinema added to 118° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6011 SXM11 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 21 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6011 SXM11 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 5 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 21 Ch 6011
9593 ECC added to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9593 ECC added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 26 Ch 9593

*Channels Moved*
398 FOXS2 Fox Sports 2 moved from TP 12 to TP 16 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
398 FOXS2 Fox Sports 2 moved from TP 15 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Hidden)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) moved from 72.7° TP 23 to 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
712 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) 118° TP 31 SD Preview
9997 WLLOW (712 HD) Willow Cricket 118° TP 32 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
6004 SXM04 (75) Sirius/XM 40s on 4 119° TP 21 Audio Abilene, TX market - Market Added Mapdown Added Subchannel Mapdown 99-04 changed to 99-04
6004 SXM04 (75) Sirius/XM 40s on 4 72.7° TP 15 Audio Abilene, TX market - Market Added Mapdown Added Subchannel Mapdown 99-04 changed to 99-04
6017 SXM17 (76) Sirius/XM Love 119° TP 11 Audio Abilene, TX market - Market Added Mapdown Added Subchannel Mapdown 99-17 changed to 99-17
6017 SXM17 (76) Sirius/XM Love 72.7° TP 5 Audio Abilene, TX market - Market Added Mapdown Added Subchannel Mapdown 99-17 changed to 99-17
5270 KSAW (6 HD Local) TWIN FALLS, ID (ABC) 129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) HD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 52 HD Local)
8801 KSAW (6 Local) TWIN FALLS, ID (ABC) 110° 31s37 (SW Montana) SD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 52 Local)
25003 VOD (380 Local) On Demand 119° TP 9 VOD *TEST* Hidden - Network Flag Removed
25003 VOD (380 Local) On Demand 72.7° TP 5 VOD *TEST* Hidden - Network Flag Removed

*Uplinks Removed*
191 G4 G4 TV removed from 110° TP 5 (SD Instant Order)
191 G4 G4 TV removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4674 G4 G4 TV removed from 110° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
4674 G4 G4 TV removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV removed from 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV removed from 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV removed from 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV removed from 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
7454 KOMU3 (36 Local) COLUMBIA, MO (NBC) removed from 61.5° 19s61 (St Louis) (SD MPEG4 Columbia/Jefferson City, MO market Hidden)
4191 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden)
4191 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
4414 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4414 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5542 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
5542 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 129° TP 23 (HD)
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV removed from 72.7° TP 28 (HD)

8964 Channels

*2 changes seen 11/13/13 at 4:36pm ET (v17)*

*Other Changes*
25003 VOD On Demand 119° TP 9 VOD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 380 Local)
25003 VOD On Demand 72.7° TP 5 VOD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 380 Local)

8964 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*38 changes seen 11/16/13 at 4:16pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
5152 WFLA (8 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (NBC) 129° 7s53 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5152 WFLA (8 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (NBC) 61.5° 19s58 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
8692 WFLA (8 Local) TAMPA, FL (NBC) 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) SD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
6467 WNCN (17 HD Local) GOLDSBORO, NC (NBC) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
6467 WNCN (17 HD Local) GOLDSBORO, NC (NBC) 61.5° 22s5 (North Carolina) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
8752 WNCN (17 Local) GOLDSBORO, NC (NBC) 110° 29s2 (East Carolinas) SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5191 WSPA (7 HD Local) SPARTANBURG, SC (CBS) 61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) HD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
8181 WSPA (7 Local) SPARTANBURG, SC (CBS) 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5201 WHLT (22 HD Local) HATTIESBURG, MS (CBS) 61.5° 20s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) HD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
6661 WHLT (22 Local) HATTIESBURG, MS (CBS) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5291 WRBL (3 HD Local) COLUMBUS, GA (CBS) 61.5° TP 3 HD Columbus, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5291 WRBL (3 HD Local) COLUMBUS, GA (CBS) 77° TP 17 HD Columbus, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
6497 WVTM (13 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (NBC) 129° 2s43 (NW Georgia) HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
6497 WVTM (13 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (NBC) 61.5° 26s36 (GA/AL) HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
8052 WVTM (13 Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (NBC) 110° 29s11 (West Alabama) SD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5151 WJTV (12 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (CBS) 61.5° 19s64 (Mississippi) HD Jackson, MS market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
9271 WJTV (12 Local) JACKSON, MS (CBS) 110° 26s11 (West Alabama) SD Jackson, MS market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5202 WSLS (10 HD Local) ROANOKE, VA (NBC) 129° 5s39 (North Carolina) HD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
9282 WSLS (10 Local) ROANOKE, VA (NBC) 110° 25s5 (East Virginia) SD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5192 WCMH (4 HD Local) COLUMBUS, OH (NBC) 129° 2s25 (East Ohio) HD Columbus, OH market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7202 WCMH (4 Local) COLUMBUS, OH (NBC) 129° 4s25 (East Ohio) SD Columbus, OH market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5161 WKRG (5 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (CBS) 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5161 WKRG (5 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (CBS) 61.5° 18s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7351 WKRG (5 Local) MOBILE, AL (CBS) 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5262 WSAV (3 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (NBC) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5262 WSAV (3 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (NBC) 61.5° 29s33 (SC/GA) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7482 WSAV (3 Local) SAVANNAH, GA (NBC) 119° 4sB18 (Savannah) SD Savannah, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5251 WJHL (11 HD Local) JOHNSON CITY, TN (CBS) 129° 11s31 (West Virginia) HD Tri Cities, TN-VA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7616 WJHL (11 Local) JOHNSON CITY, TN (CBS) 110° 18s6 (West Carolinas) SD Tri Cities, TN-VA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5172 WJAR (10 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (NBC) 61.5° 27s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5270 WJBF (6 HD Local) AUGUSTA, GA (ABC) 119° 3sA17 (Greenville) HD Augusta, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7700 WJBF (6 Local) AUGUSTA, GA (ABC) 110° 20s6 (West Carolinas) SD Augusta, GA market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5171 WBTW (13 HD Local) FLORENCE, SC (CBS) 61.5° 32s5 (North Carolina) HD Florence, SC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7839 WBTW (13 Local) FLORENCE, SC (CBS) 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) SD Florence, SC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5252 WCBD (2 HD Local) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) 129° 9s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Charleston, SC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7888 WCBD (2 Local) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) SD Charleston, SC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5171 WNCT (9 HD Local) GREENVILLE, NC (CBS) 61.5° 24s5 (North Carolina) HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
7732 WNCT (9 Local) GREENVILLE, NC (CBS) 110° 27s2 (East Carolinas) SD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
5151 WJTV Market Flag: *0F5D 00 5D* Network Name: *cbs*
5152 WFLA Market Flag: *0FB9 00 B9* Network Name: *nbc*
5152 WFLA Market Flag: *0FB9 00 B9* Network Name: *nbc*
5161 WKRG Market Flag: *0F80 00 80* Network Name: *cbs*
5161 WKRG Market Flag: *0F80 00 80* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WBTW Market Flag: *0F43 00 43* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WNCT Market Flag: *0F4F 00 4F* Network Name: *cbs*
5172 WJAR Market Flag: *0F99 00 99* Network Name: *nbc*
5191 WSPA Market Flag: *0F50 00 50* Network Name: *cbs*
5192 WCMH Market Flag: *0F30 00 30* Network Name: *nbc*
5201 WHLT Market Flag: *0F56 04 3E* Network Name: *cbs*
5202 WSLS Market Flag: *0F9F 00 9F* Network Name: *nbc*
5251 WJHL Market Flag: *0FBE 00 BE* Network Name: *cbs*
5252 WCBD Market Flag: *0F21 00 21* Network Name: *nbc*
5262 WSAV Market Flag: *0FAB 00 AB* Network Name: *nbc*
5262 WSAV Market Flag: *0FAB 04 93* Network Name: *nbc*
5270 WJBF Market Flag: *0F0A 00 0A* Network Name: *abc*
5291 WRBL Market Flag: *0F2E 00 2E* Network Name: *cbs*
5291 WRBL Market Flag: *0F2E 00 2E* Network Name: *cbs*
6467 WNCN Market Flag: *0F9B 00 9B* Network Name: *nbc*
6467 WNCN Market Flag: *0F9B 04 83* Network Name: *nbc*
6497 WVTM Market Flag: *0F15 00 15* Network Name: *nbc*
6497 WVTM Market Flag: *0F15 03 FD* Network Name: *nbc*
6661 WHLT Market Flag: *0F56 00 56* Network Name: *cbs*

8964 Channels

*26 changes seen 11/16/13 at 7:01pm ET (v09)*

*Package Flag Change*
6100 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 6 Local) (was SD Augusta, GA market Hidden)
6101 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 13 Local) (was SD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6101 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 13 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6102 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 2 Local) (was SD Charleston, SC market Hidden)
6103 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 3 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Columbus, GA market Hidden) x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
6104 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 4 Local) (was SD Columbus, OH market Hidden)
6105 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 13 Local) (was SD Florence, SC market Hidden)
6105 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 13 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Florence, SC market Hidden)
6106 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 9 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
6107 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 7 Local) (was SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden)
6107 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 7 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden)
6108 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 22 Local) (was SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden)
6108 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 22 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden)
6109 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 12 Local) (was SD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
6109 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 12 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Jackson, MS market Hidden)
6110 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 5 Local) (was SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
6110 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 5 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
6111 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 10 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
6112 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 17 Local) (was SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6112 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 17 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6113 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 10 Local) (was SD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
6114 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 3 Local) (was SD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
6114 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 3 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Savannah, GA market Hidden)
6115 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 8 Local) (was SD Tampa, FL market Hidden)
6115 WGN WGN America 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 8 Local) (was SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden)
6116 WGN WGN America 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 11 Local) (was SD Tri Cities, TN-VA market Hidden)

8964 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 11/18/13 at 12:11pm ET (v22)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9645 AMEX (95 Local) (Advertising) added to 110° TP 10 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
9645 AMEX (95 Local) (Advertising) added to 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 10 Ch 9645

*Channels Renamed*
875 VALU (Advertising) renamed CHEVY (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
875 VALU (Advertising) renamed CHEVY (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9644 VALU (Advertising) renamed CHEVY (Advertising) (94 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 VALU (Advertising) renamed CHEVY (Advertising) (94 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Uplinks Removed*
9645 DEAL (95 Local) (Advertising) removed from 110° TP 10 (SD Preview)
9645 DEAL (95 Local) (Advertising) removed from 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 Preview)

8964 Channels

*27 changes seen 11/18/13 at 2:51pm ET (v23)*

*Other Changes*
6217 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 12 Local)
6218 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 11 Local)
6219 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 11 Local)
6220 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 5 Local)
6221 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 4 Local)
6222 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 3 Local)
6223 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 7 Local)
6224 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 9 Local)
6224 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 9 Local)
6225 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 14 Local)
6225 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 14 Local)
6226 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 6 Local)
6226 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 6 Local)
6227 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 13 Local)
6227 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 13 Local)
6228 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 21 Local)
6228 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 21 Local)
6229 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 8 Local)
6229 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 8 Local)
6235 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 11 Local)
6235 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 11 Local)
6236 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 4 Local)
6236 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 4 Local)
6237 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 18 Local)
6237 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 18 Local)
6238 DISH DISH Info Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 14 Local)
6238 DISH DISH Info Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 14 Local)

8964 Channels

*4 changes seen 11/18/13 at 4:51pm ET (v25)*

*Uplinks Removed*
800 APP (Application) removed from 119° TP 7 (VOD *TEST* Hidden)
800 APP (Application) removed from 72.7° TP 13 (VOD *TEST* Hidden)
801 VOD '???' On Demand removed from 119° TP 7 (VOD *TEST* Hidden)
801 VOD '???' On Demand removed from 72.7° TP 13 (VOD *TEST* Hidden)

8960 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 11/19/13 at 12:51pm ET (v00)*

*Preview Status Change*
6004 SXM04 (75 Local) Sirius/XM 40s on 4 119° TP 21 Audio Abilene, TX market Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 75)
6004 SXM04 (75 Local) Sirius/XM 40s on 4 72.7° TP 15 Audio Abilene, TX market Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 75)
6017 SXM17 (76 Local) Sirius/XM Love 119° TP 11 Audio Abilene, TX market Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 76)
6017 SXM17 (76 Local) Sirius/XM Love 72.7° TP 5 Audio Abilene, TX market Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 76)

8960 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*162 changes seen 11/20/13 at 4:01pm ET (v09)*

*Channels Now Available*
6011 SXM11 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6011 SXM11 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
5283 KVHP (29 HD Local) JASPER, TX (FOX) 61.5° 28s40 (Lafayette LA) HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6465 WMDT (47 HD Local) SALISBURY, MD (ABC) 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6466 WBOC (16 HD Local) SALISBURY, MD (CBS) 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6469 WCPB (28 HD Local) SALISBURY, MD (PBS) 61.5° 25s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6470 WDPB (12 HD Local) SEAFORD, DE (PBS) 61.5° 25s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) HD Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6742 WHAG (25 Local) HAGERSTOWN, MD (NBC) SV* 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) SD MPEG4 Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6743 WBOCD (21 Local) SALISBURY, MD (FOX) 61.5° 31s3 (NJ/PA/MD/DE) SD MPEG4 Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
398 HRTV Horse Racing TV added to 119° TP 14 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
398 HRTV Horse Racing TV added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 398
6333 WBPX (68 HD) BOSTON, MA (ION) added to 61.5° 23s23 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) (HD Boston, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
8787 WBPX (68) BOSTON, MA (ION) added to 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) (SD Boston, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6325 WCPX (38 HD) CHICAGO, IL (ION) added to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6325 WCPX (38 HD) CHICAGO, IL (ION) added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago IL) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6398 KPXD (68 HD) ARLINGTON, TX (ION) added to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6398 KPXD (68 HD) ARLINGTON, TX (ION) added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6339 KQCK (33 HD) added to 119° 3sB07 (Denver) (HD Denver, CO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
8207 KQCK (33) added to 110° 12s30 (Central Colorado) (SD Denver, CO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5156 KFPX (39 HD) NEWTON, IA (ION) added to 129° 1s21 (SE Iowa) (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5156 KFPX (39 HD) NEWTON, IA (ION) added to 61.5° 23s12 (Iowa) (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5189 WHPX (26 HD) NEW LONDON, CT (ION) added to 61.5° 29s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
7389 WHPX (26) NEW LONDON, CT (ION) added to 119° 4sB17 (New York) (SD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6330 KPXN (30 HD) SAN BERNARDINO, CA (ION) added to 129° 11s33 (South California) (HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (30-01)
8025 KPXN (30) SAN BERNARDINO, CA (ION) added to 119° 3sB03 (Las Vegas) (SD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5176 WPXX (50 HD) MEMPHIS, TN (ION) added to 129° 16s38 (SW Tennessee) (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (50-01)
5176 WPXX (50 HD) MEMPHIS, TN (ION) added to 61.5° 25s14 (Arkansas) (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6414 WPXM (35 HD) MIAMI, FL (ION) added to 129° 2s54 (South Florida) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (35-01)
5208 WPXE (55 HD) KENOSHA, WI (ION) added to 61.5° 24s8 (Wisconsin) (HD Milwaukee, WI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (55-01)
7083 WPXE (55) KENOSHA, WI (ION) added to 119° 4sB12 (Madison) (SD Milwaukee, WI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6428 KPXG (22 HD) PORTLAND, OR added to 110° 29s44 (Oregon) (HD Portland, OR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (22-01)
5176 WPXQ (69 HD) BLOCK ISLAND, RI (ION) added to 61.5° 27s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (69-01)
5275 WTPXD (46 HD) ANTIGO, WI (ION) added to 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) (HD Wausau, WI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) OTA Mapping (46-01)
7217 WTPXD (46) ANTIGO, WI (ION) added to 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) (SD Wausau, WI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5186 WHDT (42 HD) added to 129° 6s54 (South Florida) (HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5186 WHDT (42 HD) added to 61.5° 18s57 (S Florida) (HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
8877 WHDT (42) added to 119° 4sB20 (Fort Myers) (SD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5270 WSYX (6 HD) COLUMBUS, OH (ABC) SV* added to 61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) (HD Zanesville, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5271 WBNS (10 HD) COLUMBUS, OH (CBS) SV* added to 61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) (HD Zanesville, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5272 WHIZ (18 HD) ZANESVILLE, OH (NBC) added to 61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) (HD Zanesville, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5273 WTTE (28 HD) COLUMBUS, OH (FOX) SV* added to 61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) (HD Zanesville, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
6514 PBS (62) PBS FEED added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Zanesville, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
405 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)
405 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)
19918 BMG18 added to 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19918 BMG18 added to 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19918 BMG18 added to 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19919 BMG19 added to 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19919 BMG19 added to 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19919 BMG19 added to 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*

*Channels Moved*
438 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network moved from TP 5 to TP 30 at 72.7° (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
438 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network moved from TP 18 to TP 16 at 119° (HD Hidden) x8C Removed

*Preview Status Change*
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) 119° TP 6 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended
9847 RAINW RAI News 24 (Italian) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9848 RAIPR RAItalia Premium 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9849 RADIT Radio Italia 118° TP 24 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended
9850 RAD60 Radio Italia Anni 60 118° TP 28 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended
9851 RAIRD RAItalia Radio 118° TP 27 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended
9793 EURNS Euronews 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9846 MDSET Mediaset Italia 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
736 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Preview
939 AUD16 (91 Local) Mo' Soul 119° TP 20 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
939 AUD16 (91 Local) Mo' Soul 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
941 VMARI (97 Local) Viva Mariachi (Spanish) 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
941 VMARI (97 Local) Viva Mariachi (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
951 CD 2 (78 Local) Rawhide 119° TP 8 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
951 CD 2 (78 Local) Rawhide 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
958 CD 9 (88 Local) Strobe 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
958 CD 9 (88 Local) Strobe 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
962 CD 13 (90 Local) NuJazz 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
962 CD 13 (90 Local) NuJazz 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
970 CD 21 (89 Local) Plaza 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
970 CD 21 (89 Local) Plaza 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
971 CD 22 (80 Local) Ensemble 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
971 CD 22 (80 Local) Ensemble 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
974 CD 25 (79 Local) Swing Kings 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
974 CD 25 (79 Local) Swing Kings 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
975 CD 26 (92 Local) The Light 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
975 CD 26 (92 Local) The Light 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
9968 GMAP GMA Pinoy TV (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD Preview
712 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9997 WLLOW (712 HD) Willow Cricket 118° TP 32 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9530 ONPPV ON PPV (Promo Channel) 110° TP 16 SD *TEST* Hidden
9530 ONPPV ON PPV (Promo Channel) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden

*Other Changes*
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
310 MAX-E Cinemax East 119° TP 17 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
310 MAX-E Cinemax East 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
311 MAX-W Cinemax West 119° TP 17 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
311 MAX-W Cinemax West 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
313 ACMAX Action Max 110° TP 15 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
313 ACMAX Action Max 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
314 5-MAX 5 Star Max 110° TP 15 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
314 5-MAX 5 Star Max 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9440 MAX-W Cinemax West 129° TP 28 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9440 MAX-W Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9441 5-MAX 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9441 5-MAX 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9452 HBOZ HBO Zone 129° TP 22 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9452 HBOZ HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9454 HBOSG HBO Signature 129° TP 22 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9454 HBOSG HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9455 HBO2E HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9455 HBO2E HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9456 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9456 HBO-E HBO East 72.7° TP 13 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9458 MAX-E Cinemax East 129° TP 19 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9458 MAX-E Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9459 HBOLT HBO Latino 129° TP 22 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9459 HBOLT HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9478 HBO-W HBO West 129° TP 30 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9478 HBO-W HBO West 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9479 ACMAX Action Max 129° TP 29 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9479 ACMAX Action Max 72.7° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
404 HRTV Horse Racing TV 119° TP 14 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
404 HRTV Horse Racing TV 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD Preview - Popup 19918 Added
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Popup 19918 Added
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD Preview - Popup 19918 Added
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Popup 19918 Added
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Popup 19918 Added
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - Popup 19918 Added
9502 BLOCK (349 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Popup 19918 Added
9502 BLOCK (349 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - Popup 19918 Added
439 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-01 changed to 405-01
439 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-01 changed to 405-01
9500 BIG10 (439 HD PartTime) Big Ten Sports Network 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-01 changed to HD 405-01
9500 BIG10 (439 HD PartTime) Big Ten Sports Network 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-01 changed to HD 405-01

*Local Channel Info Added*
5283 KVHP Market Flag: *0F69 00 69* Network Name: *fox*
6465 WMDT Market Flag: *0FA4 00 A4* Network Name: *abc*
6466 WBOC Market Flag: *0FA4 00 A4* Network Name: *cbs*
6742 WHAG Market Flag: *0FA4 00 A4* Network Name: *nbc*
6743 WBOCD Market Flag: *0FA4 00 A4* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
19918 BMG18 Text: 1E000 *Pacquiao vs. Rios LIVE, Nov 23rd. Order now on Ch. 474 (HD) or 473*
19919 BMG19 Text: 1E000 *Pacquiao vs Rios EN VIVO, Nov 23. Ordena Ahora: Canales 474(HD) o 473*

*Uplinks Removed*
398 FOXS2 Fox Sports 2 removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
398 FOXS2 Fox Sports 2 removed from 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) removed from 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) (HD Hidden)
19067 ESPNI removed from 119° TP 11 (ITV)

*Sports Channel Changes*
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-02 changed to 405-02
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-02 changed to 405-02
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-02 changed to HD 405-02
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-02 changed to HD 405-02
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-03 changed to 405-03
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-03 changed to 405-03
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-03 changed to HD 405-03
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-03 changed to HD 405-03
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-04 changed to 405-04
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-04 changed to 405-04
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-04 changed to HD 405-04
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-04 changed to HD 405-04
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-05 changed to 405-05
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-05 changed to 405-05
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-05 changed to HD 405-05
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-05 changed to HD 405-05

8995 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I've forgotten all about ION..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*48 changes seen 11/25/13 at 4:51pm ET (v13)*

*Other Changes*
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
310 MAX-E Cinemax East 119° TP 17 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
310 MAX-E Cinemax East 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
311 MAX-W Cinemax West 119° TP 17 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
311 MAX-W Cinemax West 61.5° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
313 ACMAX Action Max 110° TP 15 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
313 ACMAX Action Max 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
314 5-MAX 5 Star Max 110° TP 15 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
314 5-MAX 5 Star Max 61.5° TP 12 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9440 MAX-W Cinemax West 129° TP 28 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9440 MAX-W Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9441 5-MAX 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9441 5-MAX 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9452 HBOZ HBO Zone 129° TP 22 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9452 HBOZ HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9454 HBOSG HBO Signature 129° TP 22 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9454 HBOSG HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9455 HBO2E HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9455 HBO2E HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9456 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9456 HBO-E HBO East 72.7° TP 13 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9458 MAX-E Cinemax East 129° TP 19 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9458 MAX-E Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9459 HBOLT HBO Latino 129° TP 22 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9459 HBOLT HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9478 HBO-W HBO West 129° TP 30 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9478 HBO-W HBO West 72.7° TP 27 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9479 ACMAX Action Max 129° TP 29 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
9479 ACMAX Action Max 72.7° TP 6 Internal Data Changed (0xA3)
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD Preview - Popup Removed
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Popup Removed
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD Preview - Popup Removed
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Popup Removed
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Popup Removed
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - Popup Removed
9502 BLOCK (349 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Popup Removed
9502 BLOCK (349 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - Popup Removed

8995 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*14 changes seen 11/27/13 at 1:56pm ET (v27)*

*Preview Status Change*
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
6011 SXM11 (77 Local) Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Abilene, TX market Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added Subchannel Mapdown 99-11 Added
6011 SXM11 (77 Local) Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Abilene, TX market Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added Subchannel Mapdown 99-11 Added

8995 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 11/30/13 at 11:37pm ET (v20)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 AMEX (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 AMEX (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8995 Channels


----------

